# Recognizing Seniors  Loneliness... So Very Sad to Witness...



## DanO55 (Feb 16, 2016)

After Spending years visiting many family members in Nursing Homes, VA Hospitals and other simular places, my eyes have certainly been opened to the Saddest state of affairs I believe anyone can bare... Loneliness.  While taking care of my life long Friend, whom I always called my Brother for the last year of his life I did my best to make sure, if nothing else, he knew he was NOT alone. For, to be left alone & ignored, I believe,  is one of the worst places to be.

     Shortly after his death I attempted to put my thoughts on this subject into words and added  Music, in an attempt to make it more pleasant.  I am NOT a Musician by any stretch, I just tinker around with my Banjo and try to express myself with my simple  Music.

 This Video is NOT intended to express, in any way , My Banjo Playing abilities, which I know are Terrible but rather to simply try my best to express my feeling about Lonliness, as I have seen it through the eyes of so many Seniors who have Fallen Through the Cracks and been forgotten, in some cases by their own Families. My Lyrics are a sad reflection of the many Lonely Faces I have looked into and simply can never forget. I pray I will NOT become one of them. 

               It's a sad, yet true reflection on our society and a subject that I so wish I could do more to help resolve.
 Final Note:   I do NOT sing, but ask that you sing or Please just read along with the Lyrics of my Song and if you'd like, tell me what you think.   Thank You for taking the time to watch.    Godspeed,  DanO'





https://youtu.be/bXEykTD_ESs


----------



## FazeFour (Feb 16, 2016)

Dan0, I was braced for some really bad banjo playing, but I thought it was delightful. It's a sweet video, with wonderful prose and very tolerable music. Hope it gets a lot of views because the message is SO important. Thanks!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Feb 16, 2016)

Don't have to be alone to be ignored...I can't begin to explain what it's like to rarely have a meaningful conversation or even just pass the time of day with another carbon-based unit of the human persuasion. I'm sort of alone in a crowd...of family. You'd have to live it to understand.

I'm glad you were there with your friend, being his friend.


----------



## AprilT (Feb 16, 2016)

Very sweet message, made me drop a tear.  I always spare a moment for any senior I come across who seems to be craving a moment of my time, I will try even harder to reach out in the future when I see a need I just hope they don't get the wrong idea raise their cane to club me over the head.  .  Thank you for sharing.  Not that I'm never on the needing end ever so often myself.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 16, 2016)

DanO, enjoyed that so much, very touching indeed.  I did read/sing along in my head which really helped get your message across.  I agree it's a very sad place to be, but a place very familiar to many of the elderly...unfortunately.  Thanks for sharing this, you're a very kind and caring man. :sentimental:


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 16, 2016)

Georgia, I love my son, but do I feel part of his little circle? Not really. Even when he lived less than an hour away. I know he loves me, says he needs me, but shrinky lady reads behaviour. Sadly, that says something else. I think he loves having a mom who is very good to him, he just doesn't want to be a real son.  Sometimes that hurts.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 16, 2016)

I guess I'm prepared for my senior years, because I'm used to being alone ... much worse for me would be to be forced into a social setting.


----------



## DanO55 (Feb 17, 2016)

Thank You all Very Much for taking the time to listen to my message and share your comments, I assure you it is Greatly Appreciated. 
         I so wish I could get my message out to the Younger Generation but I don't have the means to do so.   I tried several times to put togeather a slide show to go  with my music to make my message come alive and be more powerful and meaningful  to watch but I have failed repeatedly... truth is I simply do not have the computer skills to do so. I wish I had someone who could help me really shine a light on this problem, which I do believe has gone unaddressed far too long.
         I look at my Presentation as a Very Crude, Rough Draft or Prototype of a Solution to this problem ...But With  the proper presentation and music I believe that it could be a Powerful Message that  perhaps could reach a younger audience and awakened them to the need for them to appreciate All Senior Citizens for their contributions to Our Society, Our Family Values and YES, Our Future! And come to understand , they would NOT have the World they enjoy today and so often take for granted if not for those who came before them.
              I Apologize for Rambling on...Thank You all again for taking the time to Listen.     Godspeed,  DanO'


----------

